# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Cách tạo domain cho winserver 2003

## hoanganh2

mình có một mạng lan 20 máy con một máy chủ cài winserver 2003. khi máy chủ cài lại winserver thì nó không vào được domain. hãy giúp mình tạo domain với.

----------


## vipkongtu

cách nhanh tróng nhất để 1 máy win server 2003 nâng lên domain
đầu tiên bạn chọn start/ run/ gõ vào là *dcpromo* rồi ok
xuất hiện bảng thông báo/ next cứ next thôi bạn ạ/ đến màn hình new domain name bạn hãy gõ tên domain vào rồi next cứ next hoài đến mà hình hỏi có thiết lập pass không thì cái này tuỳ bạn muốn đặt cũng rồi next rồi đến màn hình có cây bút ghi vào quyển vở là ok rồi, đợi thôi bạn ạ xong thì finish/ ok reset lại là bạn nâng lên domain thành công

----------


## ndk2303

ban đầu bạn đã có 1 domain và 20 máy client đó đã join vào domain này.khi bạn cài lại domain khác thì tất nhiên 20 máy con đó làm sao mà nhận được domain mới vì nó đã là thành viên của domain cũ.
cách tốt nhất là bạn hạ domain xuống workgroup và join với domain mới mà bạn đã tạo.chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## TranElly

chinh xac
ban nang may sever 2k3 len domain roi join tat ca cac may do vao domain moi nang cap do.ok

----------

